# John deere 310 backhoe



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi, I have a John Deere 310 D extendahoe 4x4 backhoe for sale. Has 5000 hrs runs and operates very well, everything works. 18,000 570-241-1301


----------



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Machine is still available let me know and I can send pics


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What state or country are you located in?


----------



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Scranton, pa


----------

